# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si i behet per ata qe jane te shkurter?

## ErImArSi

Me falni o miq po si i behet per neve qe jemi te shkurtera ne gjatesi. Ka dale ndonje ilac magjik te zgjatemi edhe ne. Me shkoi jeta duke me thene "rrush i vogel"  :kryqezohen:  

E di qe trecereku i shqipatereve jane te shkurter, me thoni ndonje mendim....

perqafime, 

erimarsi   :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Rrusho, 

Babai i nje shokut tim, njeri sh.qefli i thonte nje studenteje ne nje mbremje. Ti se di sa qejf ju kam ju te shkurtrat, pse do thuash ti?

Sepse me nje dore ju mledh te gjithen ngado qe ta hedhesh doren do te kapesh dicka te embel duke u nisur nga mesi, lart, posht para mbrapa.

Si perfundim je shume e mire edhe ashtu si je, 

Ku ka me mire se te te thon rrush!!!

----------


## ChuChu

> Me shkoi jeta duke me thene "rrush i vogel"



...jo po te te thone "si eshte koha ne qytetin tjeter?", sic na thone ne gjatovileve    :djall me brire:  

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Sharmja

I vogel eshte dhe floriri po vleren  e ka te madhe  :shkelje syri: 

kaq nga muve

----------


## marsela

_takat miper ilaçet esht akoma heret!..
ce do te jesh e gjate..dje qe isha ne nje feste vesha nje pale cizme qe ekishin taken pak te larte(nja 10cm..lol)e i shihja njerzit nga lart..lol
mua me pelqejn vajzat e shkurtra.ngjajn gjithmon me te vogla me te embla dhe me terheqse!_

----------


## PINK

e di si tja besh per tu zgjat .. cdo dite 2 here nje here ne mengjes dhe para se flesh .. varu te dera .. si quhet  ato lart  deres .. hajt mo se e merr vesh per ke e kam fjalen .. dhe te garantoj une qe do zgjatesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

te vajti jeta duke te thene rrush i vogel he? Kesaj po, i them ofeze individi une. Xhuxhumaku po ty, _rusho_, te thone apo nuk ke kesi problemesh ti?  :perqeshje: 
Mgjth te keshilloj ti vesh veshin Pinkun se nuk flet kot ajo leqe dhe vete keshtu eshte zgjatur.   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Xemlo

Poooooo, keni te drejte....Eshte gallate te degjosh njerezit qe thone a ka ndonje ilac per tu zgjat.....Gjatesia....hmmmmm..... ska ndonje rendesi te madhe jo, te pakten jo per mua

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

KaLTerSi, boje-Caji, ...Lol

Muve rrusho, me ka bo plaku me plaken nja 10 cm me te gjat se tyve. Por me thon te drejten femrat e gjata jan per t'i pas pak meshire, se s'ka mashkull qe u afrohet. Se tani s'ka as kazona Plerash ne forme cilindrike qe i perdorin me pare me arrit femrat e gjata.
Megjithese si i thon nje llafi expertet Ne krevat cdo gje barazohet.

Anyway, Shalgjatat si Kuqka i thithin meshkujt si me magnet

----------


## i apasionuari

aromat me te shtrinjta jane ne shishe te vogla

with respect !!!

----------


## i apasionuari

rrushi i vogel po da kesh provuar nuk eshte fare i tharet perkundrazi shume i embel dhe pa fara!!! keshtu qe je me fat qe je e shkurter se nuk behesh  ne fund te fundit sherbetore e te gjeterve apo jo? zakonisht te shkurtrat kane sy te bukur me sa di une dhe jane shume sinsitive dhe te turpshme.

that's all bye

----------


## gabriel

> Me falni o miq po si i behet per neve qe jemi te shkurtera ne gjatesi. Ka dale ndonje ilac magjik te zgjatemi edhe ne. Me shkoi jeta duke me thene "rrush i vogel"  
> 
> E di qe trecereku i shqipatereve jane te shkurter, me thoni ndonje mendim....
> 
> perqafime, 
> 
> erimarsi


... me mire te jesh rrush, sesa banane.
c'do njona ka vecantine e vet. ka njerez qe pelqejne dardhat ka qe pelqejne rrush...
sa per "shkopin magjik" s'di c'fare te them...
une edhe mund te te ndihmoj po se di ca efektesh do te japi....
 :i qetë:

----------


## ErImArSi

me kenaqet dhe me çlodhet me komentet e juaja ....

----------


## PINK

huh .. u feel better now .. what a relief  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> aromat me te shtrinjta jane ne shishe te vogla


...si dhe analizat e urines   :pa dhembe:  

eshte barsalete kjo me lart, no offense per ju te shkurterat. Perkundrazi ju dua shume   :buzeqeshje:

----------

Busy Girl (17-03-2015)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> zakonisht te shkurtrat kane sy te bukur me sa di une dhe jane shume sinsitive dhe te turpshme.
> 
> that's all bye


ua sikur me ke pershkruar mua  :ngerdheshje: 

Eri mua babi me ka thene dhe me thote te hidhem 50 here ose me shume cdo dite duke munduar te kap tavanin ose deren :P, u dorezova kur kapa tavanin dhe nuk u zgjata lol, jo thjesht pertoja dhe akoma mendoj qe sdo me ndihmoj te zgjatem tepakten 1cm, por gjithashtu pi qumesh, mund mos te te zgjati por ste ben ndem 

shyqyre qe kemi kepuce me taka...kur i thash mamit njehere "ma jam e shkurter," me thote "jo sje aspak....me taka" lol

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Thuji mamit te te kap nga kembet dhe babit nga koka dhe te terheqin fort per 5 minuta . Me nje her pas kesaj pi dy te verdha veze te gjalla ( dmth jo te zjera as te skuquara ) dhe nje gote qumshi Amerikan . Per nja 15 dite ke per te pare permiresime.

----------


## bayern

> ...si dhe analizat e urines


  :pa dhembe:  E poshter   :pa dhembe:  

Mos e rruni ju populli nen 5 kembe (5 feet) ..Mendoni pozitivisht..kur bie shi lageni te fundit. lolol

----------


## StormAngel

> Me falni o miq po si i behet per neve qe jemi te shkurtera ne gjatesi. Ka dale ndonje ilac magjik te zgjatemi edhe ne. Me shkoi jeta duke me thene "rrush i vogel"  
> 
> E di qe trecereku i shqipatereve jane te shkurter, me thoni ndonje mendim....
> 
> perqafime, 
> 
> erimarsi


Me mire te te thuan "rrush i vogel" se sa "rrush i gjate"  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa per zgjatje,basketbolli ndihmon sado kudo edhe yoga. 


Stormi

----------


## Rebele

> Me falni o miq po si i behet per neve qe jemi te shkurtera ne gjatesi. Ka dale ndonje ilac magjik te zgjatemi edhe ne. Me shkoi jeta duke me thene "rrush i vogel"  
> 
> E di qe trecereku i shqipatereve jane te shkurter, me thoni ndonje mendim....
> 
> perqafime, 
> 
> erimarsi


lol 
s'besoj se shkurtesia pozon problem aq te madh; ne fakt shumica e djemve i kane qejf ti kene te dashurat sa me te shkrutra to pick them up; ka avantazhe sa te duash

sa per hilac magjik, pervec GI (Growth Hormone) e cila nuk rekomandohet pervecse ne raste te rralla ku shkurtesia pengon funksionimin normal te trupit, s'di tjeter

----------

